# trouble with boot floppy mfstools 2.0



## binford (Oct 10, 2004)

I'm attempting to upgrade my DirecTivo, going from the existing two drives up to two larger drives. I'd like to keep all of the data intact if I can...

I have all four drives connected in the proper order per the 'hinsdale' instructions. Because I have all four drives connected, I need to be able to boot from the floppy, which I've made both with the batch file and from the CD using rawrite.

The problem is: the computer won't boot from this diskette! I'm getting a series of repeated error messages:

1000
AX:020C
BX:0000
CX:0007
DX:0000.

Anyone seen this and know what I maight have done wrong? 

TIA,

Ken


----------



## lxjenkins (Apr 2, 2006)

binford said:


> I'm attempting to upgrade my DirecTivo, going from the existing two drives up to two larger drives. I'd like to keep all of the data intact if I can...
> 
> I have all four drives connected in the proper order per the 'hinsdale' instructions. Because I have all four drives connected, I need to be able to boot from the floppy, which I've made both with the batch file and from the CD using rawrite.
> 
> ...


Anyone seen this and know what I maight have done wrong?

I have the exact same problem...anyone have a solution? (By the way, I can't use the cd, I have to stick with the floppy).


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Probably the Linux on the floppy is incompatible with the hard-ware. If you are not on Dial-Up download and try the DSL Linux Run From CD it should work with your SATA drive. Just copy the mfstools files from the MFSTools CD or download the latest version of the MFSTools executables SourceForge.net MFSTools put them somewhere on your FAT32 drive then use the full path from a DSL Linux command session to run it

Example: If from Windows you copied the mfstool's backup program to c:/MyTiVoStuff then from the DSL Linux Command Terminal if the FAT32 partition is mounted at /mnt/cdrive the TiVo drive is first channel IDE primary then the backup command would be something like /mnt/cdrive/MyTiVoStuff/backup -f 9999 -3Tso /mnt/cdrive/MyTiVoStuff/mytivo.bak /dev/hda remember that Linux is case sensitive.


----------

